# pronunciation



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I say sick lids, is this correct?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No, it's KIK-uh-LIDS

 just messing with you. I say it your way too, and so does everybody I know. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

when I worked at petsmart I had customers refer to them as Chick-lids lol. I say sick-lids as well.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, someone I know says it chick-lids and I don't have the heart to correct them


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I say sick-lids as well but i work at a petvalu and people have said chick-lids


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Other day some was telling me about their fish....

They had C-childs 

I had no clue what they were talking about.....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sick-lids....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what about boy-lids 

I call them sicklids myself, although I should call them pain in the ? lids, try catching them....grrrhhhh .


----------

